# Setup a prize fund for making (USA) Tivo 2 run in UK



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Guys,

For those of you that don't know, people really wanted to run Windows XP their new Macs (with intel chips) but it just wasn't possible.

So they setup a website - winxponmac (or something like that) and put up a prize fund - got close to $14,000 to anyone that could hack the thing to make it run windows

two people cracked it and claimed the prize!!!

I have a similar idea - can we setup a prize fund for anyone that can hack a US Series 2 TiVo to run here in the UK?

If all tivo users contributed say £5 or £10, the prize fund would be MASSIVE. *Someone could and WOULD do it.*

_This is just an idea I've had. I am ofcourse only referring to LEGAL methods - I ofcourse want TiVo to remain a successful and profitable company - like they deserve to be_


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Offering money won't help; it simply can't be done! Even if every other problem was worked out (and I believe most of them can be) US Tivos can't be 'registered' to work in the UK 

Also, I thought it was now possible and legal to run XP on a Mac ? Or did that software come out of this competition?


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

that software was prepped and ready to go, but Apple waited until the unofficial guys had done their version and could claim their money!


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

After the competition Apple released 'Boot Camp' (beta) which basically does the same thing.. (but no-one predicted this/knew when/if this would happen)

[An analogy would be - we ran the competition here, someone won the prize, then a few days later TiVo decided to make TiVo Series 2 to run in the UK afterall...]

I know that everyone who has a tivo loves it (there must be 40,000 tivo users in the uk... complete guess!). If everyone contributed £1, we would have a prize fund of £40,000 !!!!

Carl, *where there's a will there's a way*


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

I think there were 25-30k TiVos sold in the UK when they were available.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

The closest I worked out was having a UK tivo download its data and feed that that via FTP onto the US tivo (with format translation if required).

Of course that only solves part of the problem - the US box still wouldn't have a valid 'channels I recieve' and manually setting that up is well into the experimental side.

Never went through with it eventually... didn't have the time.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> The closest I worked out was having a UK tivo download its data and feed that that via FTP onto the US tivo (with format translation if required).
> 
> Of course that only solves part of the problem - the US box still wouldn't have a valid 'channels I recieve' and manually setting that up is well into the experimental side.
> 
> Never went through with it eventually... didn't have the time.


It's time and money that make the difference

It was the same with running Windows on Mac Intel (problem using EFI instead of BIOS ) . People said it's technically possible but they just don't have the time and resources to put into it.

By the way a company called Elgato make a product that is a PVR. On a newsgroup even a *Mac lover*said it wasn't in the same league as TiVo.. he said it wasn't even the same sport.... TiVo is outstanding


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

No -I want a series 3 and have three thousand pounds waiting for a UK version!


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

cyril said:


> No -I want a series 3 and have three thousand pounds waiting for a UK version!


There's a series 3? I didn't know that!

Then I mean... a prize fund for a Series 3 TiVo..


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Jo.Cassady said:


> By the way a company called Elgato make a product that is a PVR. On a newsgroup even a *Mac lover*said it wasn't in the same league as TiVo.. he said it wasn't even the same sport.... TiVo is outstanding


I've EyeTV for my Mac and its good....but not a patch on TiVo. It does allow direct mpeg2 recording with no loss of quality and is therefore very useful for recording stuff I want to archive. BUT, it is lacking so many features that TiVo has I wouldn't even begin to compare the two.

Oh, and I love my Mac


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

It's not just a compatibility problem that you have to overcome, but TiVo's security system that stops anybody using their service for free. Therefore, they would never agree to anybody hacking their service in this way.

If they wanted to allow us to use modified US Series 2 models, they could do it without too much trouble. They have already tried to get manufacturers to build a UK Series 2 model, so probably are able to produce the necessary versions of the software and service when required. However, I can't see they would ever do it for a small volume of fanatics, without a volume manufacturer on board.


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

Jo.Cassady said:


> It's time and money that make the difference
> 
> It was the same with running Windows on Mac Intel (problem using EFI instead of BIOS ) . People said it's technically possible but they just don't have the time and resources to put into it.
> 
> By the way a company called Elgato make a product that is a PVR. On a newsgroup even a *Mac lover*said it wasn't in the same league as TiVo.. he said it wasn't even the same sport.... TiVo is outstanding


that would have been me!


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

JeromeO'Donohoe said:


> that would have been me!


!!!! so it was ----> http://groups.google.co.uk/group/uk.comp.sys.mac/msg/868005a6f66d2f2d?

I love my Mac, I love OS X and I also love TiVo


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

same for me, well, my 3 macs 

I'm moving to Sky HD for variuos reasons, will be very sad to see the TiVo go, it's been amazing, but I really need dual channel recording and dynamic scheduling for the Beeb...good job I wasn't out today, i'd be missing half of Dr. Who....


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

JeromeO'Donohoe said:


> ...good job I wasn't out today, i'd be missing half of Dr. Who....


I was, and did


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Ditto dolls. Very annoyed, just glad it is repeated tomorrow.


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

I would also kill for a Series 3, but I wouldn't be willing to pay £3000 for it, Cyril!

Drool:
http://www.pcmag.com/image_popup/0,1871,s=1489&iid=123756,00.asp
http://www.megazone.org.nyud.net:8090/Photos/CES2006/TiVo/SMALL/TTG-Mac-1.JPG


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

So the only way for me to achieve this is to *emigrate to the USA * ?

I love TiVo alot, but I'm not sure I'd be able to do that..

But do you know something.. it's not just TiVo fanatics who want this.. it's thousands of people.. anyone who has ever 'played with' a tivo

A year or two ago, other students would visit my home and be like 'where can I buy this? This is really cool!'.

I'd say eBay .. and they're like.. nah won't bother with it then.


----------

